# vw beetle vs. audi tt



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

which one is faster? my friend has an 8v audi tt, and i have a 20v beetle 1.8t. who would win that race?


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (beetleboy'02)*

TT Engines:
1.8T's = 20V
2.0T's = 16v
3.2L's = 24v
So probably your car because I don't think an 8v TT exists


















_Modified by 1.8T_Moe at 10:18 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (1.8T_Moe)*

well i thought it said 8v on his engine cover. but i know it was less than 20v.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (beetleboy'02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetleboy’02* »_well i thought it said 8v on his engine cover. but i know it was less than 20v.

5 times 4 equals 20.








*"A roadster joined the coupe in the TT lineup in 2001. One year later, the models remain as they were: coupe and convertible, with front wheel drive or Quattro all wheel drive. Either body style can be spec'd with 180 or 225 hp variations of Audi's turbocharged 1.8 liter four cylinder engine."*


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (Billsbug)*

ok. that makes more since. but who would win that race? both cars have stock engines.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (beetleboy'02)*

1.8T TT 180hp > 1.8T NB 150hp APH or AWV
1.8T TT 180hp = 1.8T NB 180hp AWP (Turbo S)


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (Billsbug)*

If his car is a FWD TT, then he has the edge in HP (180 vs. 150), unless you have a Turbo S New Beetle (180hp), which in that case it's pretty even.
If his TT is a 225 Quattro then he's got you, no doubt. AWD + 225hp = one hell of a launch.
Of course, any of these races happen on a legitimate race track, NOT the street, right








Another big factor is transmission choice. The manual will have an edge over the auto on the launch, plus the manual will put more power to the ground.


_Modified by Mikes72sb at 11:51 AM 5-16-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_If his TT is a 225 Quattro then he's got you, no doubt. AWD + 225hp = one hell of a launch.

1.8T TT 225hp < 1.8T AWV vert w/ chip and exhaust


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_If his car is a FWD TT, then he has the edge in HP (180 vs. 150), unless you have a Turbo S New Beetle (180hp), which in that case it's pretty even.
If his TT is a 225 Quattro then he's got you, no doubt. AWD + 225hp = one hell of a launch.
Of course, any of these races happen on a legitimate race track, NOT the street, right








Another big factor is transmission choice. The manual will have an edge over the auto on the launch, plus the manual will put more power to the ground.

_Modified by Mikes72sb at 11:51 AM 5-16-2007_

both our cars are manual. and there is no way i would race on public streets. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif they would be on a track or somewhere private. im not that ignorant of safety. but thanks for lookin out. the last thing i want is a violation of the law at the age of 16.


----------



## beetleboy'02 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
1.8T TT 225hp < 1.8T AWV vert w/ chip and exhaust









they need a quattro beetle in my opinion.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (beetleboy'02)*

Audi TT curb weight: 2655lbs
Beetle 1.8T curb weight: 3005lbs
Even a Turbo S will get owned by a 180hp TT if both drivers are of equal skill level. In this case, the OP didn't mention it being a Turbo S and most likely has a has a 150hp car, so the TT has a 350lb and 30hp advantage assuming its only a base model TT. The OP will get his azz handed to him if he races the TT.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_Audi TT curb weight: 2655lbs
Beetle 1.8T curb weight: 3005lbs
Even a Turbo S will get owned by a 180hp TT if both drivers are of equal skill level. 

Sorry, but no.
"The 180-hp version of Audi's renowned 1.8 T four-cylinder turbocharged engine has a peak torque of 173 lbs. ft. across a range of 1,950-4,700 revolutions per minute. Combined with front-wheel drive, full-time Anti-Slip Regulation (ASR) traction control, and six-speed Tiptronic automatic transmission, the Audi TT 1.8 T Coupe runs from 0-60 miles per hour in *7.8 seconds, or 8.1 seconds* for the similarly equipped Roadster.
The 2002 New Beetle Turbo S becomes available in January at dealerships throughout the United States. With its new brawn, the Turbo S can accelerate from zero to 60 miles per hour in just *7.4 seconds *."


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetleboy’02* »_
they need a quattro beetle in my opinion.

It's called 4-Motion at VW.








The RSi New Beetle:


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Sorry, but no.
"The 180-hp version of Audi's renowned 1.8 T four-cylinder turbocharged engine has a peak torque of 173 lbs. ft. across a range of 1,950-4,700 revolutions per minute. Combined with front-wheel drive, full-time Anti-Slip Regulation (ASR) traction control, and six-speed Tiptronic automatic transmission, the Audi TT 1.8 T Coupe runs from 0-60 miles per hour in *7.8 seconds, or 8.1 seconds* for the similarly equipped Roadster.
The 2002 New Beetle Turbo S becomes available in January at dealerships throughout the United States. With its new brawn, the Turbo S can accelerate from zero to 60 miles per hour in just *7.4 seconds *."


Sorry, but no? Maybe you should read your own quotes a little closer. Notice the times you listed for the TT are for a Tiptronic? The OP already said both cars have manual trannys. Simple physics is proof enough. Power to weight ratio is everything in a straight line. The engines are identical and the TT is 350lbs lighter. Only way the Beetle is going to take the TT is a huge mismatch in driver skill level, and even then the TT would have a major advantage. I like the Beetle too, but not so much that I can't admit when it's not going to beat a faster car.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
Sorry, but no? Maybe you should read your own quotes a little closer. Notice the times you listed for the TT are for a Tiptronic? The OP already said both cars have manual trannys. Simple physics is proof enough. Power to weight ratio is everything in a straight line. The engines are identical and the TT is 350lbs lighter. Only way the Beetle is going to take the TT is a huge mismatch in driver skill level, and even then the TT would have a major advantage. I like the Beetle too, but not so much that I can't admit when it's not going to beat a faster car. 

Of course I saw that Mr. Grumpy







, but I couldn't find times for the manual tranny. Why don't YOU do some constructive investigation and prove me wrong?!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Of course I saw that Mr. Grumpy







, but I couldn't find times for the manual tranny. Why don't YOU do some constructive investigation and prove me wrong?!









I couldn't find anything on the manual TT, but I DID find several spec sheets for the tiptronic listing the 0-60 time as the same 7.4 seconds as you have listed for the Turbo S. Since everyone knows that a Tip is considerably slower than a manual, I think that's proof enough. 
BTW, "Mr. Grumpy?" WTF? How old are you?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (the_journalist)*

Sorry, not good enuf man, look some more, post up an article, I'd love to be proved wrong.
I'm old enuf to know when someone is grumpy and you sir, are grumpy.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Sorry, not good enuf man, look some more, post up an article, I'd love to be proved wrong.
I'm old enuf to know when someone is grumpy and you sir, are grumpy.









I'm not going to sit and surf the internet just to prove you are wrong when simple math says it's not possible. Everything on the two cars is equal except for the 350lb weight difference. The lighter car is ALWAYS going to win. Period. Deal with it.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
I'm not going to sit and surf the internet just to prove you are wrong when simple math says it's not possible. Everything on the two cars is equal except for the 350lb weight difference. The lighter car is ALWAYS going to win. Period. Deal with it.

I "deal" with real numbers. I always refer to manufacturer's quoted specs and since Audi and VW are both VAG subsidiaries, the numbers come from the same source. I understand your deductive hp to wt reasoning, but if the 180 HP 1.8T TT is indeed faster 0-60, then why would Audi quote numbers slower, or as you state, the same, than/as the NB Turbo S?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (the_journalist)*

The TT weighs in about the same as the New Beetle:
http://www.audiworld.com/model...shtml
A manual 1.8t New Beetle without sunroof is closer to 2900lbs. A 2000 manual GLX (mine) is 2960. An auto GLX is 3005lbs.
It's only the new gen that is considerably lighter.


_Modified by gt2437 at 3:39 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (gt2437)*

U r so the man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
* 0-60 mph (0-100 kmh): 7.4 sec*


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: vw beetle vs. audi tt (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
.........BTW, "Mr. Grumpy?" WTF? How old are you?









.....psst! ....I think you missed his "







"


----------

